# Sprinkler Head through Drywall



## ranman469 (Dec 25, 2007)

the ring is installed after the d wall. you should be able to get them localy.
http://www.pursefactory.com/sprinklers/flat-canopy/canopy-1.htm


----------



## dgoldb1 (Jan 30, 2008)

Do you know if these fit over the sprinkler heads or do the heads need to be removed in order to install the "canopies"?


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

The chrome trim ring is called an escutcheon, and is two separate pieces. The inner piece is threaded onto the sprinkler head before installation into the sprinkler pipe. The hole is cut into the sheet rock and after the sheet rock is installed, mudded, and painted the outer ring slips over the inner ring. The problem is that the 2 pieces must be purchased from the same mfg. Not all of the innner and outer rings are the same size, nor all of the escutcheons marked with a number or mfg. So do not loose the matching rings. Also, the sprinkler heads should be removed with the special wrench you should have been given after the sprinkler system installation.


----------



## Alpha Kennybody (Nov 24, 2006)

Kudos on the sprinkler heads :thumbsup:


He may be installing these type:





















Concealed Sprinkler heads :yes:


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

Yes he may be using concealed heads w/those covers. If so, I hope they are not installed as per your photo, because they will never drop off in case of fire. If the covers don't drop off, the water spray will be behind the cover and not on the fire.


----------



## Alpha Kennybody (Nov 24, 2006)

Why would the covers NOT pop off....aren't they designed to pop off?


----------



## dgoldb1 (Jan 30, 2008)

The sprinkler brand is CSC, a division on Tyco. Does anyone know where I can pick these escutcheons up from?


----------



## peak113 (Mar 5, 2008)

hello just joined,found u thru google, need info for an escutcheon for a 5/8 wall mount head. it needs to be about 3/4 to 1 inch deep and powder coted white. sorry about jumping in in the middle of a thred but thats where google sent me .replacing old heads in condo units so some receptors are recessed some are flush and some are sticking out as much as an inch. i need an wall escutcheon that will cover all my needs. if anyone could help me out i would be greatfull. it would be about 2000 or more. thanks inadvance [email protected] subject escutcheon.


----------



## Gallmicr (Aug 7, 2008)

*Concealed Sprinkler Heads*

Hey Fireguy, one of my concealed sprinkler head covers keeps fallng off (already installed). I understand that glueing it or something permanent kind of defeats the purpose of the head being able to come off in the event of a fire. Any thoughts on how to get the cover to again "catch" in the connector next to the head, and stay in place on the ceiling? Appreciate any thoughts.

:thumbup:


----------

